# Should kayak tournament rules be changed to allow motor powered yaks?



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

What’s the primary, number 1 purpose of a fishing tournament?

In my opinion, it is to test the fishing skills of one angler against another. I am asking for some opinions on motorized kayaks and fishing tournaments.

Some talking points:


Restricting motorized kayaks leaves yaks tournaments not so dependent on fisherman skill but fisherman gender, health and ability to paddle or pedal further, faster than others
Restricting motorized yaks eliminates younger, older or physically restricted fishermen from tournament competition
Allowing motorized yaks gives an unfair advantage of speed & distance to the powered yaks
Boat tournaments don’t limit hp., or no. of engines, why should yak tournaments be so restrictive
Could legal action be taken against tournaments restricting a physically challenged individual from participating from a motorized yak?
Should such legal cases be entertained by our judicial system?
So, what do you guys think?


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Why is it in the U.S. these days someone always wants to change the rules so it is more "inclusive". Kayak fishing started out as a great way to get exercise and on the water, if you want a motorized tourney get a boat or start your own tourney, why is it necessary to screw up someone else's idea?


----------



## sparky_mike (May 1, 2016)

This is sad. Everyone wants to shove there problems down other people's throat. There's three options for you
1. Fish tournaments from a boat
2. Do the footwork and start your own "open class" tournaments that allow whatever you want. 
3. Try to sue everyone because they don't cater to you

I understand what you were getting at with your post but I feel it's probably going to backfire


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

barefoot said:


> What’s the primary, number 1 purpose of a fishing tournament?
> 
> In my opinion, it is to test the fishing skills of one angler against another. I am asking for some opinions on motorized kayaks and fishing tournaments.
> 
> ...


Good Lord ... what a sue happy society we've become ..... everybody in this country nowadays feel they oughta be able to sue somebody for every _perceived_ wrong and either get a payout or make that somebody do something they don't want to do.

Well, I don't tourney fish .... but let me just put a few thoughts out there. What makes a kayak a kayak?

I could say I have 3 kayaks .... a skinny 12' Pescador; a fat 13.5' OK Prowler; and an old 24' Trophy. The first two are paddle kayaks, but the third is motorized .... so I guess I could enter the big one in a tourney that allows motorized "kayaks?"

And what's all this talk of lawsuits? Maybe I should sue the billfish tourneys because my boat can't fish 50 miles & more out? It'd be frivolous ... a court would throw it right out before you even got a hearing.

If you want to set up a "motorized" kayak tourney or a tourney open to all 3: paddles, pedals,_ and_ motors ..... well, have at it. But ya better let me enter my 24 footer or I'm gonna sue ya for everything ya got & take me a fine vacation!
_
(as someone once said: First thing .... let's kill all the lawyers.)_


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

If so can I get the jet propelled kayak that does 30MPH? I'll getry to cover the same ground as a boat but still be considered a kayak.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That's the purpose of having a kayak, paddling. If your going to put a motor on it you might as well buy a boat.


----------



## speckhunter944 (Jun 13, 2008)

I am not in favor of motorized kayaks in tournaments. I think the physical aspect of kayaking is one of the things that sets it part from power boat tournaments. Now with that being said, I had to change from a paddle kayak to a pedal kayak do to some physical limitations. I could see allowing someone that had a disability that wouldn't allow them to compete without the use of a motor, but there should be some sort of limitations on power. Don't show up with a 9.9 strapped to your yak and want to fish. Remember there are a lot of veterans there may need a little power to help them out. Just my opinion and y'all know what they say about opinions. Thighs lines y'all.


----------



## Seeking Peace (Aug 4, 2016)

*I'm not touching the legal stuff*



barefoot said:


> What’s the primary, number 1 purpose of a fishing tournament?
> 
> In my opinion, it is to test the fishing skills of one angler against another. I am asking for some opinions on motorized kayaks and fishing tournaments.
> 
> ...


Is there anywhere that defines what the physical size of a kayak is? Length vs width? Some of the newer kayaks are coming in 40 plus inches. I was talking to a dealer the other day and he mentioned a new model at 48 inches. (That is twice the width of some fiberglass kayaks.)

I have been tossing around the idea of building my kayak and I cannot find anything that specifies or defines the size of a kayak. The main thing everyone can agree on is paddle and sitting down. 

Now if you add a motor, don't you need to register it as a boat? If so, is it still a kayak? 

I'm all for trying to accommodate people who have a need. To me, you could do a paddle, pedal, and motor class. Pedal has an advantage over paddle. Motorized would certainly have an advantage over both.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

i dont kayak fish but i dont think motorized kayaks should even be considered to be able to fish in a kayak tournament


----------



## Loruna (Aug 3, 2013)

You can cover more ground and fish longer and faster with a motor. The whole point of kayaks is moving under your own power. If it's windy or there is a strong current a motorized kayak has an even bigger advantage getting out to the reef or trolling at a constant rate. Add in getting in and out BOB faster than a human powered yak and the advantages become even more obvious. 

That said if someone is disabled, older or younger and not strong enough to stay out all day maybe have a different classes for the tournament that does not compete against each other, one powered and one human powered. We are all out here to have fun and I would hate to deny someone some fun just because they are old, young, disabled and cannot keep up with the rest of the crew.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

*1 post, is this your 2nd screen name?*



sparky_mike said:


> This is sad. Everyone wants to shove there problems down other people's throat. There's three options for you
> 1. Fish tournaments from a boat
> 2. Do the footwork and start your own "open class" tournaments that allow whatever you want.
> 3. Try to sue everyone because they don't cater to you
> ...


Ok, hot shot w/ 1 post.
What am I getting at?

And this .."_Everyone wants to shove there problems down other people's throat."._

None of these are my problems, I just see the exclusion of people w/ handicaps bigoted, and pretty damn backward to be honest with you.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Wow, the only thing picked up of my survey at first was legal implications of denying someone to participate.

Most of the 1st responses seem to call for the exclusion of disabled veterans/handicapped persons from fishing and hunting. Ain't normal, can't hunt or fish...hey that's what you guys wrote, read it again.

The legal system is the last resort and was mentioned last on my pro/con list.

So far this and similar responses is how this issue will probably end up. Reasons to have 1 in a tourney and limitations to hp. 

_I am not in favor of motorized kayaks in tournaments. I think the physical aspect of kayaking is one of the things that sets it part from power boat tournaments. Now with that being said, I had to change from a paddle kayak to a pedal kayak do to some physical limitations. I could see allowing someone that had a disability that wouldn't allow them to compete without the use of a motor, but there should be some sort of limitations on power. Don't show up with a 9.9 strapped to your yak and want to fish. Remember there are a lot of veterans there may need a little power to help them out_

Ok, 1st we had only paddle yaks, then hobie came out w/ fins, well…I’m sure that caused a storm of controversy between the hard core, paddle or stay home guys guys wanting new technology and I'm sure it was considered unfair when tournament fihing. So, now that technology allows handicapped people or people w/ physical limations, they are excluded, it’s un-fair. 

Bass tournaments are just the opposite, the fastest, most innovative angler & boat system is applauded as cutting edge…with kayakers it’s an abomination to stray the course.

More opinions?
Class limitations in yak tourneys?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Just a question, but is it safe to be in a kayak if you can't paddle or pedal? Serious question. If you have some limitations and they prohibit you from one or the other, is a sport where you can easily capsize the best choice? 

I think if they allow them, then they should limit the hours they can use them. Say, everyone else launches at 6am, then motorized would launch at 7am and have to be at weigh in 1 hour earlier. Something like that. Makes up for the increased range and stamina.


----------



## calveryc (Dec 6, 2015)

Can we get some background to your angst? You are making intellectually dishonest statements in an attempt to make your point which takes away from your credibility. What handicap are you referring that makes them unable to paddle? Where do you draw the line? Do you have any legal precedence to make you think you would be successful in litigating this situation. BTW I fish with a guy that won the Tennessee state championship last year who is a paraplegic and paddles and he out fishes most of us. 



barefoot said:


> Wow, the only thing picked up of my survey at first was legal implications of denying someone to participate.
> 
> Most of the 1st responses seem to call for the exclusion of disabled veterans/handicapped persons from fishing and hunting. Ain't normal, can't hunt or fish...hey that's what you guys wrote, read it again.
> 
> ...


----------



## crashin (May 13, 2015)

I am going to take a stab at this. I am on board with if it is your tournament make your own rules, if you don't like it go somewhere else. The exclusions of handicapped and disabled may be cause they could get a motor advantage covering a much vaster amount of territory or it may be that when you include them you then need take extra special provisions for the care of them that may not be in the budget. I am quite sure not a single person on here would be apposed to having a handicap only tournament. I doubt a single person would say a word to wanting to join other than to help out perhaps.


----------



## duckhunter38135 (Nov 27, 2014)

So if an old/disabled person can't compete in a marathon do we allow him to ride his jazzy across the line? 

I can't go compete in gymnastic simply because I don't have the physical ability but that doesn't make the competiton unfair. 

A similar argument was had over a double amputee Olympic runner using prosthetics

https://uksportsci.wordpress.com/2012/11/26/prosthetics-in-sport/comment-page-1/

The concluded that he had a 30% advantage over runners using the prosthetics . However, they allowed him to compete.


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

A kayak with a motor has to be registered in the state of Florida as a boat. A boat is not allowed in kayak tournaments so..... tough shit I guess.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Guess what, life ain't fair!!! Not everyone is the same. Not everyone has the same ability and skills. Get over it!

I guess we have to make fishing tournaments part of what the ADA guidelines cover? Cry me a river!


----------



## bhudson (Apr 22, 2015)

I like the way y'all think. Learn how to accept no as an answer and move on. Don't like it? Like the Pitt said, tough shit


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

motorized is a boat not a yak, really a yak is to be rowed not even peddled for a purest


----------



## bhudson (Apr 22, 2015)

MaxxT said:


> motorized is a boat not a yak, really a yak is to be rowed not even peddled for a purest


Yep, that may be, but damn those hobies are nice


----------



## sparky_mike (May 1, 2016)

Now you're getting annoying. I'm a disabled vet and I fish with disabled vets all the time. Don't bring us into this because we have no need for your pity. Everyone of these tournaments had someone doing footwork with a vision behind it so if your vision is different then do your own footwork


----------



## bhudson (Apr 22, 2015)

sparky_mike said:


> Now you're getting annoying. I'm a disabled vet and I fish with disabled vets all the time. Don't bring us into this because we have no need for your pity. Everyone of these tournaments had someone doing footwork with a vision behind it so if your vision is different then do your own footwork


As am I, but I don't fish tournaments because too many rules and shit and part of the reason I fish and hunt is to get away from people, not be around them.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Ok, looks like the majority of posters don't feel rules should be changed to allow motorized yaks in tourney.

As to be expected, most have pretty strong opinions on whatever their position is.
For the record, I'm not old enough to need it or physically disabled and don't need this technology to propel my yak.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

calveryc said:


> Can we get some background to your angst? You are making intellectually dishonest statements in an attempt to make your point which takes away from your credibility. What handicap are you referring that makes them unable to paddle? Where do you draw the line? Do you have any legal precedence to make you think you would be successful in litigating this situation. BTW I fish with a guy that won the Tennessee state championship last year who is a paraplegic and paddles and he out fishes most of us.


CalveryC;

I have no idea what you're talking about here, no agenda other than being curious about how humanity views others (boy oh boy was that answered!)


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

My prediction is however, exclusive rules like this will change.

There's nothing wrong w/ allowing a higher form of technology to compete in a "purist" sport as it was described.

It seems to me the biggest fear of motorized yaks is getting your butt kicked.

So, how do the slower bass, redfish inshore, off-shore boats handle this?
They out-fish the competition....THIS is what a tournament should be about, not how limited you can make it or devoted to only the strong, young, rich, whatever.

IF I were to the age or physical condition that required something like a motorized yak PLUS I love to tourney fish, damn right I'll be petitioning rules committees to allow "my kind" to fish.

But till then the debate will continue, just like paddle Vs, pedal, ford-Chevy, yadda yadda.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

It was only about 5 or 6 years ago, on here, that most were adamantly against pedal powered.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

barefoot said:


> ....
> 
> Most of the 1st responses seem to call for the exclusion of disabled veterans/handicapped persons from fishing and hunting. Ain't normal, can't hunt or fish...hey that's what you guys wrote, read it again.


Ever launched a yak in rough surf? Ever gone out of a yak between the first & second bar in rough surf? Well, good luck if you think a motor is gonna help you out much with that one if you don't have the physical ability to recover.

By your line of reasoning they should allow motorized bikes in Iron Man competitions. Or maybe motorized surfboards at surf competitions. 

_ (oh, and tell Hillary I'm not voting for her when you see her)_


----------



## 16983 (Sep 12, 2011)

Personally I wouldn't mind going up against someone in a yak that had a trolling motor attached, believing it's about the angler and not the yak.


----------



## calveryc (Dec 6, 2015)

Both of the below statements that you made are what I'm talking about. Be more careful with your generalizations and don't change peoples words to fit your agenda.

Most of the 1st responses seem to call for the exclusion of disabled veterans/handicapped persons from fishing and hunting. Ain't normal, can't hunt or fish...hey that's what you guys wrote, read it again.

None of these are my problems, I just see the exclusion of people w/ handicaps bigoted, and pretty damn backward to be honest with you.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

How does a general question turn into a bashing? Not once did he state that anything in his first post was his opinion. These questions get asked and discussed on several kayak only forums and groups without all of this uproar and finger pointing.
My opinion on the subject is a this, I do not give 2 shits what you are fishing out of. I do not take tournaments that seriously. To each his own!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

AndyS said:


> Ever launched a yak in rough surf? Ever gone out of a yak between the first & second bar in rough surf? Well, good luck if you think a motor is gonna help you out much with that one if you don't have the physical ability to recover.
> 
> By your line of reasoning they should allow motorized bikes in Iron Man competitions. Or maybe motorized surfboards at surf competitions.
> 
> _(oh, and tell Hillary I'm not voting for her when you see her)_


 
Uh, ok...maybe you should post in the political section.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

calveryc said:


> Both of the below statements that you made are what I'm talking about. Be more careful with your generalizations and don't change peoples words to fit your agenda.
> 
> Most of the 1st responses seem to call for the exclusion of disabled veterans/handicapped persons from fishing and hunting. Ain't normal, can't hunt or fish...hey that's what you guys wrote, read it again.
> 
> None of these are my problems, I just see the exclusion of people w/ handicaps bigoted, and pretty damn backward to be honest with you.


Sorry man, wasn't really even mentioning your comments till u did. I really meant the majority immediately wanted to be extreme with the exclusion of motorized.

Nothing personal...it was after all, just a question.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

azevedo16 said:


> How does a general question turn into a bashing? Not once did he state that anything in his first post was his opinion. These questions get asked and discussed on several kayak only forums and groups without all of this uproar and finger pointing.
> My opinion on the subject is a this, I do not give 2 shits what you are fishing out of. I do not take tournaments that seriously. To each his own!


AZ;

Lol, you & I both know you can't take a stand on this forum w/o getting hit a few times, it's in the water around here.

I've read the other forum discussions also, just curious about how some of us around here felt.

The post was intended to draw opinions and to let those tourney officials that may read the serious side of this topic start considering changes to the rules.

Thanks.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Expanded subject:

Ok, so nobody wants to allow a motorized yak, too much of an advantage over the recently more advantaged pedal yaks, who has an advantage over paddling yaks (I don't get this logic).

Feel Free offers a yak w/ a pedal/motor combo...

Should ALL Feel Free Lure yak models so equipped be banned from tournaments?
The unit is built as one, cannot separate motor from pedal.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

The comments that got everyone's attention and garnered mistrust were as follows, 
"Could legal action be taken against tournaments restricting a physically challenged individual from participating from a motorized yak?
Should such legal cases be entertained by our judicial system?"

I believe once you summarized with those two comments on your post it took on a very antagonistic tone. Up until that point your questions were reasonable and easily answered as shown further down the post I.E. "Once a kayak is motorized it is no longer a kayak and must be registered as a boat." 

Why would you bring up litigation immediately?

As much as I have enjoyed some of your post I find this one intellectually dishonest. I can only surmise that you have ulterior motives.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

This is a personal opinion:

If you are unable to propel, transport, or move your kayak without the assistance of an electrical device, motor, or additional buddies then you have no reason fishing in a kayak tournament. 

A day long kayak tournament typically starts at daylight and ends between 1500 and 1700. Which means the angler was most likely out of bed at 0300. 

This means the angler was up and on the move for 12-15 straight hours and pedalling and paddling for up to 8 of those hours.

It's a physically demanding competition and some days I will cover 10 miles of water to catch three fish! 

Bicycle races don't allow motors (electric or gas powered) so why should it be allowed in a kayak competition? There is a separate division and there pedal with their hands. In our situation these guys would a separate division and it would be boat tournaments!


Random facts:

- Paddle kayaks are faster and more efficient then pedal kayaks.

- The mirage drive has been out for twenty years! (This was covered during a video at Icast)

- Kayak tournament fishing has been around for less then ten years. 

- The majority of kayakers on this forum and in the area have been fishing for less then two years and kayaking for an even shorter time!!! (But are all professionals)


----------



## Seeking Peace (Aug 4, 2016)

Is this a kayak or a small boat?

Stik Boats Video


----------



## choppinlow (Jun 11, 2016)

Seeking Peace said:


> Is this a kayak or a small boat?
> 
> Stik Boats Video


I don't know what you want to call it, but it looks like fun! (Not in a tournament though)

Actually, in my state you would have to register that as a boat for sure.


----------



## Travismdrury (Apr 3, 2016)

I have a trolling motor on my Kayak primarily because of the time I went out and the wind picked up and I had to paddle like Willie Coyote to make it back. My personal opinion is that if you are fishing in a Kayak tourney then it should be man power unless as has been mentioned you are physically unable to paddle or pedal. When it comes down to it I believe fishing technique and knowledge is what ultimately matters when it comes to catching fish not mode of propulsion. JUST FISH AND BE HAPPY YOUR NOT WORKING.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Boat, kayak, wade, or motorized yak..... all the same to me hahahaha I say fish how u wanna fish, have a open tournament! Regardless of what you have to catch fish a Angler must catch fish to compete! A boat, yak, motorized yak, peir or whatever I say bring it on!! I have had good days from all the above they all have their perks!! But none are conclusively better then the other given any day...

To even out the playing field.... so nobody gets their feelings hurt every angler must be on the same platform... its just that simple


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

I think it would be cool to have a triathlon tournament first day boat, second day yak, third day wade!!! Sum of the 3 day weight/length wins.... PA-POW


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Now that would test the fisherman?


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

barefoot said:


> Ok, hot shot w/ 1 post.
> What am I getting at?
> QUOTE]
> 
> How many posts should a person have before you feel they are "qualified" to respond to one of your's?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Motor or no motor
This is the true advantage


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

daniel9829 said:


> Now that would test the fisherman?


It depends if there's a motor on their yak or not hahahaha


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Flounder Hounder said:


> barefoot said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, hot shot w/ 1 post.
> ...


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Jgatorman said:


> The comments that got everyone's attention and garnered mistrust were as follows,
> "Could legal action be taken against tournaments restricting a physically challenged individual from participating from a motorized yak?
> Should such legal cases be entertained by our judicial system?"
> 
> ...


Well, thanks for some of this.

Honestly, I have no ulterior motives, I'm not that smart.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

ok, but Nick, how would you feel if injured tomorrow in an auto accident, can't yak fish w/o a motorized version anymore?

Does it seem fair to you then?

And also...

How would you address the Feel Free Lure kayak w/ built-in pedal/motor module.
Can't separate pedal from motor, so anyone buying a Feel Free Lure can't tourney fish from it?

See, it's not just as simple as being restrictive towards someone's physical ability, yak designs are incorporating motors.

Are tournament organizers gong to outlaw these style kayaks?


----------



## brianBFD (Sep 17, 2012)

From the perspective of a former tournament director, rules stated that the kayaks had to be "...human powered...". The concern was that someone unable to propel a kayak other than paddle or pedal could possibly get into a situation where they could not rescue themselves because of their limitations. That's not to say that even the most athletic person couldn't end up in a situation like that, but based on an interpretation of normal circumstances the person without limitations should theoretically more readily be able to overcome the more common mishaps associated with kayak fishing.
As for the FeelFree question, just like so many other variables in tournament fishing, some things have to be left to the ethics and integrity of the anglers, and depend on them to be honest, and follow all of the rules of the tournament, including sticking to human power.
I think eventually the trolling motor kayaks will become accepted in tournaments because some of the manufacturers of these kayaks sponsor tournaments. It would seem silly to advertise your latest product (motorized) in a tournament that does not allow them. The problem with this is, as the motors become more powerful and with longer lasting batteries so do more issues as to what is fair. An example would be how NASCAR has extreme limits on how the cars are built and powered so as to make the field even and forces the drivers to be better drivers.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

barefoot said:


> ok, but Nick, how would you feel if injured tomorrow in an auto accident, can't yak fish w/o a motorized version anymore?
> 
> Does it seem fair to you then?
> 
> ...




Bruce,

It does seem fair. It's a competition that is based on being human powered. 

If you add a motor then it's a boat!

Feel Free showed a picture of a prototype and it was 3D-printed. Wilderness did the same thing in 2015 and there pedal system still isn't available. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Let them in!!! Bring a motor and a trollin motor!!! And more money to the pot**** Ill have my bets on the yakers that dont have either and have proven to catch quality fish without it*


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Let me get this straight lets take the hobbie pro staff just for example put them against the joes, and now add handicap folks with loud motors...... yall think it would be unfair.......... to the pros and joes

Now put the joes in the yaks with motors........ still think its unfair? To the pros..... 

What type of gas mileage are we talkin here?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Im pro expansion 
Yes on motors!
Think its unfair.... get 1 lol


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Peddle vs paddle
Peddle has the advantage..... for obvious reasons

Now add electronics
Side scan and power pole to the peddle drive and compare it to the joe with just a paddle..... 

Yaks have become aggressively versatile and many still fish out of the plain ole' paddle with no add ons and compete against the folks that do....

Its an already off balance competition


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

1 more thing if ur "boat" is made out of plastic...... its probably a kayak with a Minn Kota

Lets get real people... its still a kayak


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

brianBFD said:


> From the perspective of a former tournament director, rules stated that the kayaks had to be "...human powered...". The concern was that someone unable to propel a kayak other than paddle or pedal could possibly get into a situation where they could not rescue themselves because of their limitations. That's not to say that even the most athletic person couldn't end up in a situation like that, but based on an interpretation of normal circumstances the person without limitations should theoretically more readily be able to overcome the more common mishaps associated with kayak fishing.
> As for the FeelFree question, just like so many other variables in tournament fishing, some things have to be left to the ethics and integrity of the anglers, and depend on them to be honest, and follow all of the rules of the tournament, including sticking to human power.
> I think eventually the trolling motor kayaks will become accepted in tournaments because some of the manufacturers of these kayaks sponsor tournaments. It would seem silly to advertise your latest product (motorized) in a tournament that does not allow them. The problem with this is, as the motors become more powerful and with longer lasting batteries so do more issues as to what is fair. An example would be how NASCAR has extreme limits on how the cars are built and powered so as to make the field even and forces the drivers to be better drivers.


YOU know, all that makes perfect sense to me.
I can see down the road, motors allowed. but w/ limitations for sure.
Thanks for your response.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> 1 more thing if ur "boat" is made out of plastic...... its probably a kayak with a Minn Kota
> 
> Lets get real people... its still a kayak


You're just plain crazy!
Time to end this post.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

barefoot said:


> You're just plain crazy!
> Time to end this post.


Hahaha


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

If a kayak has a motor, is it required to be registered ?


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Emerald Ghost said:


> If a kayak has a motor, is it required to be registered ?




In the Florida, yes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Im going to just say something here lol

If people in the yak world had 2 cents they would let motors allowed on yaks for competitive reasons.... call it a boat at that point i dont care! Its still a freakin Yak

Why.... expansion!!
Why not update a yak and create a whole new game and playing feild.... I love everything fishin and would be all over that.....

Nick put it well.... yakin is freakin exhausting.... great exercise sure..... whatever

How nice would it be to go 20mph in a jet drive yak like in those - STICK BOATS for example 

There is a market for it and there is nothing wrong in doing so!!!!

Its just that people who have their hands in the market already want to keep it the same to keep their profits or there are "pros" worried that they would loose their status if everyone put motors on their yaks and killed the yak world because some legal idiot thinks its now a boat.

How about we keep it simple and call it all vessels

If i took the engine out of a car and turned it into a pedal drive..... drove/rode it around town do i still need to register it???

Last time i checked ships, barges, yachts, boats, and yaks without motors all share the same road....


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

I think the kayak world is growing faster that it can keep up with itself.


Eventually every "serious" yak will have a motor..... give it time we'll see



Imagine if we had 50 yaks with motors here in Pensacola already started a yak tournament trail. created our own pros of the new improved yak/boat..... sponsors would rather get involved with something thats simply progressively better.... not to mention Mercury Yamaha Evinrude Honda Minn kota motor guide oh and now the Oil companies get involved snow ball effect

Nowa days a yaks biggest sponsor is really themselves...... or guess what they attach themselves to boat trails..... wonder why.... big sponsors start at the motor companies that are directly tied to America's economy 


Think expansion people


----------



## brianBFD (Sep 17, 2012)

While your enthusiasm is appreciated I don't think you'll ever see what you're describing anytime soon.
I fished a tournament trail for two years that tried to be all inclusive, they simply couldn't draw in the kayak guys to fish. Most kayak anglers want to fish kayak only tournaments I suppose. Personally I didn't care for competing against the stinkpots for a number of reasons.
Perhaps you should give it a try, create a tournament that includes all forms of fishing "vessels". The rules certainly should be easy enough. I would be really surprised to see kayak anglers make up a significant percentage though.


----------



## sparky_mike (May 1, 2016)

barefoot said:


> Flounder Hounder said:
> 
> 
> > barefoot said:
> ...


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

sparky_mike said:


> barefoot said:
> 
> 
> > Flounder Hounder said:
> ...


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

I


brianBFD said:


> While your enthusiasm is appreciated I don't think you'll ever see what you're describing anytime soon.
> I fished a tournament trail for two years that tried to be all inclusive, they simply couldn't draw in the kayak guys to fish. Most kayak anglers want to fish kayak only tournaments I suppose. Personally I didn't care for competing against the stinkpots for a number of reasons.
> Perhaps you should give it a try, create a tournament that includes all forms of fishing "vessels". The rules certainly should be easy enough. I would be really surprised to see kayak anglers make up a significant percentage though.



Oh no let me clarify...

I would like to see the yak world accept yaks with motors.... i wouldnt have yaks compete against boats even if the yak is registered. Unless of course the angler chooses to do so.... then so be it

And ur right this wont happen soon

But it will happen.... its inevitable

Why was the outboard invented in the 1st place.... because sailing/rowing is 3rd world 17th century technology and it isnt the most practical way to get from A to B anymore.... thats why yakers say its a advantage and wouldnt be fair..... i say lets step up the stakes!!!

Just to add to this Im a huge fan of the PA14!!! And think the peddle drives are awesome!!!! 
But im definitely not against adding a motor or even a mini i-pilot....

Imagine a mini i-pilot on a yak while Snapper fishin...... too cool.... but there has to be a damand for it. And i think the yak world is very comfortable in its position thats ready to explode into another new relm of fishin.... first the canoe then the yak then the peddle drive..... guess whats next hahahahaha ( they act like going backwards is some type of nautical break through - hobie ) 

Just a matter of time Bruce just a matter of time.... some folks just dont think as fast as us lol

Nowa days a fully outfitted yak with side scan power pole and all the other bells and whistles with a trailor ur probably up to 8k out the door everything installed and brand new.... 

Might as well add a motor at that price and have a "boat" hahaha


----------

